# left and came back



## ladylatrell (Oct 31, 2010)

i absolutely at time feel like i hate my husband we have been married five years and of that five yeas i have been trying to get him to do things around the house or just do what he says he will do. last year he decided to use me as a punching bag. i left and had to come back because i lost my job. now im living in the house with him. i go to the house of ruth for all the help they can give me but honestly i don't think its working. if i don't find a job or something soon i will lose my mind. i went to the mental health clinic and they gave me a prescription but basically i am taking these pills so that i won't crack up and do something stupid that will land me on the evening news. he says that it will never happen again but i know thats a lie. i just want this to be over. i feel that everything he does is for face value and i really don't buy into anything he says. i feel this marriage is already over...i'm not lost or confuse just pissed that he is such a loser


----------



## plymouth71 (May 10, 2010)

If he hit you once, it's almost completely certain he will hit you again. It's awful to live in fear of setting him off again. Not only is it wrong to live in such fear, but it can slowly drive you crazy. Check my blog www.chroniclovesmt.blogspot.com I was almost diagnosed with schizophrenia!

If you want to leave, leave. Ask for help from a shelter, from church, or from family. Although having a job would be nice, you don't need a job to leave him. You can get training from a women's aid agency and get a job later. Safety is number one. Good luck!


----------

